# OptiBoard Site Info > Q&A >  Q: How do I test out the new Board?

## hcjilson

A: *Great* place to practice your skills can be found by clicking on the Test Forum. You can try all the features there without worrying about how it will look.These posts will be erased anyway so have some* FUN*  experimenting! :)

----------

